# Help(in need of a place to stay)



## Juaburg (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Expats

My name is Juan, I am 22 years old and I reside in Cape Town, South Africa. I am currently busy with my 3rd and final year in film making at CPUT. I am going to apply to film schools in Holland, hoping that I can come further my studies there. I am hopefully going to study in Amsterdam or Utrecht. 

I was wondering if any of you friendly folks would be so kind to offer me a bed/couch for a week or two during the month of April/May of next year. I will need time to sort out all the necessities such as registering with a "gemeente", obtaining my BSN number, open a bank account and so forth. I will happily pay(may not be much, but it will be something) for your hospitality. 

I just need time to find my feet. 

I hope you can help.


----------



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

try the website named "couchsufing" .com 

That is the whole purpose for the site but only contact people that are verified and have references or you might get into a bit of a pickle.


----------

